# American Adventure - Night explore



## NobodyGirl (May 20, 2008)

Went on a night explore last night at the American Adventure theme park. I was pretty freaked out the entire of the way round, trying to stick to shadows. Trying to make our way over to some area that had enough moonlight to take some long exposures of the building and the fantastic sky that we had. Then came the problem; me and MikeyMike were going round the corner of a building to be when headlights came round the corner. We ran off down the track as the vehicle followed and quickly dove into the nearest covering we could find and waited for a good while. They came back and aimed the headlights right at us and we thought we had been spotted but all had turned out well. After that we went as quickly as we could back to the entry point and got out of there. Too close for my liking and I also have a high allergy to the plants we dove into so I was itching quite a lot. It was fun, but I'm not sure I would advise it for the weak of heart, I was nackard! 

I got a couple of photos of the Loo's and the entrance that I will upload in a little while, nothing good, Just for keep sake. But MikeyMike has some decent ones I do believe.


----------



## fezzyben (May 20, 2008)

you guys so should have carried on exploring after they left you


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 20, 2008)

we'd already scouted 3 other locations and it was about 3/4 am when this happend so we were getting pretty tired anyway


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 20, 2008)

Here be the super crappy photos!

Watching my back too much for security, didn't really manage anything. Too much adrenalin from the run away from the Jeep and the headlights chasing us. 

one of the bathrooms. Taking photos lit the place's up like it were a rave. 






From the comfort of my new car!





Not my usual standard... I was super tired! or in other words "One could not be arsed!"


----------



## thompski (May 20, 2008)

Shame it didn't turn out how you wanted it, but gotta admire your dedication - the only reason i'd go exploring at 3AM is if I had 'explored' a case of lager before hand.


----------



## cogito (May 20, 2008)

thompski said:


> Shame it didn't turn out how you wanted it, but gotta admire your dedication - the only reason i'd go exploring at 3AM is if I had 'explored' a case of lager before hand.



Nothing like the ol' Dutch courage! I've been at 3am once or twice before, mostly when it's in a busy area that needs the cover of darkness. Saying that, that didn't stop me doing Southampton Ambulance Station in broad daylight on a Monday morning in a busy city centre! Stealth is where it's at. 

Shame about the security NobodyGirl, hopefully you've picked up some good info for future visits though!


----------



## johno23 (May 20, 2008)

Top marks for having a go at that time of night no matter what,Sounded like
fun

PS hope your hand is healing well


----------



## pob (May 20, 2008)

doing a theme park is very much fun when i did one it was early 9pm there where getting ready for the open season.


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 21, 2008)

JOHNO23 said:


> PS hope your hand is healing well



Thanks Johno! Its Not doing to bad, doesn't hurt anymore anyway  My own fault for being excitable and wanting to get in places


----------



## King Al (May 21, 2008)

Hard luck on this one NG, are you planning another go?


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 21, 2008)

King Al said:


> Hard luck on this one NG, are you planning another go?



Oh heck yes! lol! Maybe a little earlier tho, it was like 2/3am and I was tired! Running around when super tired and then having to drive back home for an hour takes it out of you!


----------



## discobean (May 21, 2008)

shame this place closed down....i went to a fireworks display there when i was about nine....the place wasnt built for nighttime opening.....the car parks were pitch black 

hope you get back in and have a good look around....

standing in the rapids with no water in would be freakin sweet


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 21, 2008)

security?
for what?!
There is nothing left!!!!
lol!
Still, legend for playing out that late/early.... and the drive home must have been hell!!


----------



## Kaputnik (May 22, 2008)

she_geordie said:


> security?
> for what?!
> There is nothing left!!!!
> lol!


thats just what i thought! but they do seem a bit keen there


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 28, 2008)

she_geordie said:


> security?
> for what?!
> There is nothing left!!!!
> lol!
> Still, legend for playing out that late/early.... and the drive home must have been hell!!



God yeah, was getting a little tired!


----------

